
14 years of Mark Zuckerberg saying sorry, not sorry about Facebook - fmihaila
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2018/business/facebook-zuckerberg-apologies/
======
jpmoyn
It's an interesting position to be in when your organization has a lot of
pressure from the general public to do right by the people instead of by the
interests of the shareholders of the company, especially in the context of a
technology company.

The only real solution here is just to NOT share data with facebook (delete
it), but a lot of people either don't understand that or don't care.

These types of events make me worried about what kind of precedents will be
set for technology companies in the US going forward. I hope that they don't
over-regulate and strangle out innovation, but at the same time I agree that a
company as large as facebook should have a larger interest in the good of the
people.

Who is really responsible for the user data though? Should the users be held
responsible for sharing data or should facebook for not making it easier to
manage privacy?

~~~
smacktoward
Deleting your account is not sufficient; even having never created an account
in the first place is not sufficient. Facebook will compile and maintain a
"shadow profile" on you regardless, using data uploaded by other users and
gathered from external sources. (See [https://gizmodo.com/how-facebook-
figures-out-everyone-youve-...](https://gizmodo.com/how-facebook-figures-out-
everyone-youve-ever-met-1819822691))

At some point Facebook stopped being a social network and started being an
intelligence agency.

------
abhiminator
No company in the history of Big Tech has gotten away with as much
malpractice, breach of trust/ethics, invasion of privacy as facebook has in
its (relatively) short history.

Facebook management's recorded antics will likely become a case-study for
future founders and entrepreneurs -- taught in business schools and ilk.

~~~
m-p-3
Showing how much you can get away with relatively minor repercussions.

------
pxeboot
It doesn't seem like the average user cares about social media privacy at all,
let alone Facebook politics and forced apologies.

The current privacy settings available on Facebook are actually very
extensive, but totally overwhelming to most users, which would help explain
why mostly open profiles are still common.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
Sorry, Mark and Facebook, about my canceled Facebook account.

------
Gys
For Mark to really _feel_ sorry, being not on Facebook needs to be way more
cooler. It needs famous people like Kylie Jenner [0] to act.

[0] [http://fortune.com/2018/02/22/kylie-jenner-snapchat-snap-
val...](http://fortune.com/2018/02/22/kylie-jenner-snapchat-snap-value-stock/)

~~~
alehul
FWIW, this is really just clickbait as Snap released its first annual report
(10-K) that day, which most certainly had the effect on share price.

